# utah gold panning



## Anonymous (May 10, 2008)

anyone in northern utah prospect for gold?


----------



## Shecker (May 12, 2008)

I no longer live in Utah, but while I was there I learned that there is placer gold and apparently a lost mine in Deaf Smith Canyon, between Big and Little Cottonwood Canyons. There is an area of burnt sediments on the top of the mountain that would definitely lend itself to mineralization. All of that area drains into Deaf Smith Canyon

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Harold_V (May 12, 2008)

Having been born and raised in Utah in the Salt Lake Valley, a young neighbor kid came to me one day and asked if there was anywhere he could go pan. I suggested he might pan the creek that flows from Little Cottonwood, which dumped into the Jordan River only about 2 miles from where we lived at the time.

A few days later he came to me with a small nugget, half the size of a grain of rice. Told me he panned where the creek entered the Jordan. Only one nugget, but even it was a bit of a surprise. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2008)

gold is gold! i have a sluice so that might make quick work of it  thanks guys! ill have to check!


----------

